# Enhanced OPFS



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Today I finished this simple OPFS. I figured I better jazz it up a bit. I used aluminum, a toxic G-10 spacer, and dark blue C-tek.

Thanks for looking and have a great weekend.

Darren


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's epic!!
Makes me want to learn the way of the PFS.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Nice one, Mister!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I freaking LOVE it. Wow!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

that is some kind of sexy :wub: :wub:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Awesome job Darren!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That thing is sweet!! I absolutely LOVE that blue C-Tech. I see a custom order in the future.

Keep up the great work!

Todd


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Great work Darren! A very nice color and material combo!

That C-Tech is really cool stuff. I am still looking for the aluminium comb without resin.


----------



## Macfz777 (Oct 20, 2014)

flicks said:


> Great work Darren! A very nice color and material combo!
> 
> That C-Tech is really cool stuff. I am still looking for the aluminium comb without resin.


Aluminum comb minus resin?


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Love the C-tek!

looks like the perfect EDC shooter!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

so cool ! really cool looking slinger

cheers


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Nice one Darren!


----------



## slinger16 (Nov 3, 2013)

I love that ctek. All the materials you'd want for a bombproof piece


----------



## Sst der Kleine Steinschlag (Dec 5, 2011)

flicks said:


> Great work Darren! A very nice color and material combo!
> 
> That C-Tech is really cool stuff. I am still looking for the aluminium comb without resin.


there´s aluminum comb discs they put in front of light bulbs in object lighting lamps ( for exhibitions e.g.) to reduce stray light to the sides / achieve a straighter beam. the single combs are bigger, about 8mm, but i think they´d do the trick to be filled with custom resin.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone for stopping by and looking and commenting.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

That's a stunner buddy.


----------

